# Gordonia-Altamaha State Park (Reidsville GA)



## rockinwrangler (Aug 25, 2015)

The wife and I have just returned from a 4 day camping trip to the big city of Reidsville GA.  We have been trying over the years to visit all of our State Parks..  This was one on our list and man was it awesome.  It is a hidden jewel that ranks way up there.  There were only 3 other campsites occupied.  I understand that the camping is a little slow.  They have both rv sites and tent sites along with cabins for rent.  They have a 18 hole golf course also.  We took our kayaks and caught a few bream but the best part was being on the water.  I think the lake is around 15 acres.  They have hiking trail, playgrounds and a splash pad for the kiddies also.  Of course they have plenty of picnic shelters and picnic tables.  
   The sites were extremely level.  They also have a few full hook up sites but the standard sites with water and electric  are closer to the lake.  I tried to take some photos but that is not my strong suit.  
   I will have to say that when we want a quick get away that is layed back and relaxed, this will be a go to for us for sure..


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 25, 2015)

Few More Photos


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 25, 2015)

Rock on Wrangler!

Thanks for the review!   This is a park I have considered but knew little about.  Til now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 26, 2015)

That looks nice!


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 7, 2015)

I live in North ga.my mother in-law lives less that 2 miles from there. That's where we stay when we go down. It is a very nice park.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice !


----------

